# Hair Porn Alert!!!



## PureSilver (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know if  this was posted before or if JazB is a member here but i had to share, this young lady has some Gorgeous hair.

http://public.fotki.com/JazmineB/






























This is only half of her whole head Wowzers


----------



## cynd (Jun 17, 2013)

Gorgeous.  One of her braids looks thicker than all the hair on my heady head head.  Maybe in another life.


----------



## havilland (Jun 17, 2013)

GOOD GOD!!!


Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## Dellas (Jun 17, 2013)

Jealous 

I am mad
I wish I had her hair
She needs to post her regimen stat


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 17, 2013)

You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?


*drum roll*














SHEA BUTTER MIXES.  

Im totally convinced that Shea Butter has A lot to do with growth.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 17, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> 
> 
> *drum roll*
> ...



ThatJerseyGirl, What are they using in the mix, i need to do me a Shea Butter Mix before the week ends. I have some sitting in a corner that i may be able to put to good use.


----------



## Dove56 (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow!!! Beautiful hair!!!


----------



## trclemons (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm speechless!  Simply Gorgeous!!!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 17, 2013)

Coconut oil, jojoba oil, a teaspoon of aloe vera and castor oil.

I don't suggest you use that hard yellow stuff they call shea butter at the beauty supply. Order it online. Mango is good for this too.
Boil a pot of hot water.  Place shea butter along with any other butter and place it in a bowl and place bowl over the pot and cover so that it can melt. 

Don't melt it over the stove, otherwise you'll cook out the nutrients. 

Remove bowl. Add your oils w/aloe and blend using a hand blender until it liquifies.  You can also add a scented essential oil to it.  Put mixture in a container.  

I usually put my mix in the fridge for ten minutes.  Re melt using method above so that the shea is not grainy.  Sometimes I will do that, but not often. 

Result? Creamy and very moisturizing that will make your hair very moisturized and soft.

You can also use it on your body too!

I noticed that my hair is thicker and the growth is excellent.

There are a ton of recipes online, but this is what I use.  I also use the Vatika coconut oil because for my hair, that in itself is moisturizing for my hair and it has all of the goodies in it.

Vatika coconut oil
Shea butter
Mango butter
Jamaican black castor oil
Aloe vera from whole foods
Jojoba oil
And I ise Frank & Myrhh essential oil for scent or sometimes grapefruit.
Blend like cake batter and you're in there!


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 17, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Coconut oil, jojoba oil, a teaspoon of aloe vera and castor oil.
> 
> I don't suggest you use that hard yellow stuff they call shea butter at the beauty supply. Order it online. Mango is good for this too.
> Boil a pot of hot water.  Place shea butter along with any other butter and place it in a bowl and place bowl over the pot and cover so that it can melt.
> ...




Very gratetful for this post ThatJerseyGirl. I hope it will help to thicken my strands because i have super fine hair.


----------



## AmiJay (Jun 17, 2013)

Garsh.  Now that's porn!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Jun 17, 2013)

omy gosh that's some pretty hair


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 18, 2013)

hey and those pics are a yr ago. I wonder how long her hair is now.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## TopShelf (Jun 18, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> 
> 
> *drum roll*
> ...



Gorgeous, gorgeous  hair but her hair is texturized. at least thats what it says in the 1st pic in her 2012 album


----------



## ronie (Jun 18, 2013)

Her thickness can cover 4 heads.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful! Very inspiring!


----------



## Niknak20 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gorgeous hair, amazing length


----------



## Hyacinthe (Jun 18, 2013)

Lawd!!!!!! Lol it so gorgeous.

Sent from my GT-I9100G using LHCF


----------



## AFashionSlave (Jun 18, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


>



LOL! Hilarious!

Her hair is lovely!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 18, 2013)

I didn't realize she was texlaxed until I went to her fotki.  But, she does use a shea butter mixture.  Her hair is gorgeous! I'm an avid reader, and one thing I do remember is that all naturals who have type 4 hair use shea mixes have extremely thick long beautiful hair.  

There are other butters too.  You guys should check out the butters thread on here.  But anywho, that's a lot of hair.  

didn't mean to derail the thread, OP.


----------



## almond eyes (Jun 18, 2013)

I think they all have high porosity hair or a mix of high and low porosity hair which draws less water and leads to less shrinkage and less breakage. 

And I have used shea butter in the past and all it did was give me breakouts and sit on my head even when I used it in combination with other products. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 18, 2013)

I had to come back to drool again. Not only is she super cute, but her hair is so dense, shiny, and looong! *right click save*


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 18, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous  hair but her hair is texturized. at least thats what it says in the 1st pic in her 2012 album



@NappyNelle you could just visit her fotki that i posted in the first post or for easier access see here. http://public.fotki.com/JazmineB/2010/going-completely-natural/

I personally don't think i could manage all that hair being 100% natural. Her hair was recently texlaxed, seems she couldn't manage the volume plus length especially to detangle  i can only imagine the time that took. Some of us don't have half that much hair and it is already taking up a lot of our time to style or on wash days.

Either way her hair is stunning!


----------



## Lucie (Jun 18, 2013)

What is the meaning of this?! You got some ladies stuck at eyebrow length and this lovely woman got 10 heads of hair on her head? LOL!!!! WOW!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 18, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> 
> 
> *drum roll*
> ...



I have shea butter sitting under my sink in the cabinet. And completely forgotten about. Til now.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jun 18, 2013)

SUNSHINE BABY said:


> @NappyNelle you could just visit her fotki that i posted in the first post or for easier access see here. http://public.fotki.com/JazmineB/2010/going-completely-natural/
> 
> I personally don't think i could manage all that hair being 100% natural. Her hair was recently texlaxed, seems she could manage the volume plus length especially to detangle  i can only imagine the time that took. Some of us don't have half that much hair and it is already taking up a lot of our time to style or on wash days.
> 
> Either way her hair is stunning!



I love it, I think it's hard to fit our hair into this on the go lifestyle which to me seems unfair. But that's another topic. 

I don't normally go for the blunt cut but this is the cutest blunt:

http://public.fotki.com/JazmineB/2011/january-2011/img-1125.html


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 18, 2013)

Beautiful! Beautiful!


----------



## LaVgirl (Jun 18, 2013)

GAH!!! Her hair is amazing! So inspiring!!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 18, 2013)

*Lovely, and helps me to put into perspective an idea of what will be dealing with... Not even saying anywhere near that length, just thinking about timing it takes for natural hair... erplexed... 

 Darn it, why is this decision so hard, say the person at 19weeks post...*


----------



## glittering0419 (Jun 18, 2013)

Now that's what I call some unicorn hair right there!!!


----------



## LisaMar (Jun 18, 2013)

Ladies, came across her I think a year or two ago.  She has a youtube page and her screen name is xxmuzicchickxx


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 18, 2013)

LisaMar said:


> Ladies, came across her I think a year or two ago.  She has a youtube page and her screen name is xxmuzicchickxx




Subscribing LisaMar, thank you Chica


----------



## Lita (Jun 18, 2013)

She's pretty & so is her hair..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SelahOco (Jun 19, 2013)

I was gonna ask if she was heat trained, but I see that she is texlaxed


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2013)

Her hair is beautiful. I am surprised she relaxed it but then again look how thick it is.

I have been following her for a while and her hair is similar to chimes hair. its cottony textured with a loose curl.


----------



## tenderheaded (Jun 19, 2013)

Awe inspiring hair! It takes my breath away!!!


----------



## Funmiloves (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful hair on a beautiful lady!


----------



## D.Lisha (Jun 20, 2013)

Now that's what I call "Gone With The Wind, Fabulous!" *does Kenya Moore Twirl and snaps fingers*

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lucie (Jun 20, 2013)

I came back in here because I am a masochist and wanted to hurt my feelings again. 

Mission accomplished!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 20, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> 
> *drum roll*
> 
> ...



Well sh!t!! Imma bout to mix me some shea tonite. About a gallons worth. 

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Jun 20, 2013)

Such an inspiration to keep up my reclamation program after my shed.


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 22, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> Well sh!t!! Imma bout to mix me some shea tonite. About a gallons worth.



DarkJoy i went straight online to order more raw butters. I do have some pure Shea butter stored up to and will put it to use for the rest of this year.


----------



## MsAminta (Jun 23, 2013)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> You know what I've noticed?  All 4 naturals who have long thick healthy hair such as Sera, JazB, Naptural85, Africa Export, etc all have in common in terms of growth?
> 
> 
> *drum roll*
> ...



Maybe it has to do with moisture retention? Maybe the shea butter mix is optimal for retaining moisture. More moisture-->less breakage/splits-->more length retention-->longer hair? I need to go look up Naptural85's shea mix vid!


----------

